# Wartezeit: RM 2



## DPGCidol (22. Mai 2017)

Hallo Rose Team,

meine Bestellung ist momentan im Status "*Die Ware befindet sich in Vorbereitung für die Montage*", jedoch wird der voraussichtliche Liefertermin mit 7 Wochen angegeben. Ich hatte telefonisch mit dem netten Kollegen extra die Parts, die zu diesem späten Liefertermin geführt hätten austauschen lassen. 
Stimmt der voraussichtliche Liefertermin? Wenn ja, wieso wird die Montage jetzt schon vorbereitet 

Beste Grüße

Sebastian


----------



## DPGCidol (26. Mai 2017)

Geantwortet wird hier nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dogart (26. Mai 2017)

Anrufen funktioniert sehr gut.


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (29. Mai 2017)

DPGCidol schrieb:


> Hallo Rose Team,
> 
> meine Bestellung ist momentan im Status "*Die Ware befindet sich in Vorbereitung für die Montage*", jedoch wird der voraussichtliche Liefertermin mit 7 Wochen angegeben. Ich hatte telefonisch mit dem netten Kollegen extra die Parts, die zu diesem späten Liefertermin geführt hätten austauschen lassen.
> Stimmt der voraussichtliche Liefertermin? Wenn ja, wieso wird die Montage jetzt schon vorbereitet
> ...



Hallo Sebastian,
sorry für die späte Antwort. Wenn du uns bitte telefonisch kontaktierst geben wir gerne Auskunft über den aktuellen Status deiner Bestellung.
Wir sind von Mo-Fr 8:00-18:30 unter 02871 275570 zu erreichen.

Viele Grüße aus Bocholt
Peter


----------



## DPGCidol (29. Mai 2017)

Hi Peter,

danke habe bereits eine zufriedenstellende Antwort erhalten!! 

Beste Grüße

Sebastian


----------

